# Age of Golden



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a handsome boy! So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good looking boy, he had a long good life. 
Very sorry for your loss of him.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm sorry for the loss of your handsome boy. 14.5 is a long life for a Golden. Both my previous Goldens were around 12.5 when they died.


----------



## dalmalaine (Nov 29, 2019)

14.5 is already a long life for a dog. mine died after 14 years too must've been the usual standard since 1 year of life of dogs is 5 years of a human


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. I pray my two make to at least 14. One is 11 and the other is 8.


----------

